# Dog bites!



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Our rescue dog has bitten me 4 times in 6 years. 3 were my head/face 1 my hand.
2 have sent me to the emergency room for stitches. The dog has food aggression , is aggressive towards other dogs, & is territorial over his toys and “space”
He’s about 7-10yrs old. My husband is VERY attached to him. 
The last incident was the topper. The dog nearly bit off my bottom lip. I have to go to a plastic surgeon for reconstruction/repair. My husband refuses to euthanize the dog. Animal control won’t because the dog is my pet and it’s considered a private matter. My husband thinks we should pay a trainer and keep the dog. I’m absolutely opposed to this. I feel the responsible action is to euthanize the dog. However, due to my husband’s relentless behavior, we’ve tentatively agreed to surrender the dog to a local humane society for re-homing. My husband has not been understanding or considerate of my feelings. He’s threatened me & is not apologetic, even though this incident was unprovoked. Needless to say, his behavior has appalled my family & many of our good friends. I’m personally stunned and very hurt by his response to the situation. I’m not sure how I recover from this nightmare. I feel he’s chosen the dog over what’s best for me.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You should absolutely have this dog trained and in case you don't know right now training a dog is really training the humans.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

The dog will be euthanised at the shelter. They won't even attempt to regime a dog with a bite history that they know about. Nor should they.

Dogs don't bite for no reason, I'm not saying you did something intentionally, but there must have a been a trigger, even if you didn't see it.

You've had the dog for 6 years, have you ever done any work with a trainer for him? He clearly needs it.


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You should absolutely have this dog trained and in case you don't know right now training a dog is really training the humans.


 If you saw my face, you’d think otherwise. His behavior is unpredictable. I have had dogs my entire life, strays and purebreds. I’ve never encountered an animal like this. Thank you for your comments. If it was his first offense, I could see training. However, our veterinarian has worked with us concerning the behaviors over the years, unfortunately the dog hasn’t changed.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Apparently your husband's attachment to the dog trumps his attachment to you. Has your husband displayed this in other situations? Cares more for his family? Cares more for his friends? Cares more about his job? My guess is his lack of concern for you is not just limited to the dog.

What do you think you should do about this?


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

frusdil said:


> The dog will be euthanised at the shelter. They won't even attempt to regime a dog with a bite history that they know about. Nor should they.
> 
> Dogs don't bite for no reason, I'm not saying you did something intentionally, but there must have a been a trigger, even if you didn't see it.
> 
> You've had the dog for 6 years, have you ever done any work with a trainer for him? He clearly needs it.


My husband got on our bed while I was petting the dog and the dog suddenly bit me without warning. No growl No raised hairs, just Bang ! It was that quick


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Prodigal said:


> Apparently your husband's attachment to the dog trumps his attachment to you. Has your husband displayed this in other situations? Cares more for his family? Cares more for his friends? Cares more about his job? My guess is his lack of concern for you is not just regarding the dog.
> 
> What do you think you should do about this?


I’m not sure what to do. But you’re dead right!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The time for a trainer was the first time he bit you — not now that he has a pattern of that. He needed to go long ago. Did he ever bite your husband or only you? I just read the circumstance: he was likely protecting your husband.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

So, if I'm correct in assuming this, your husband basically doesn't give a crap about you in lots of other situations vis-a-vis your marriage?

Why are you not sure what to do? Have you ever considered leaving?


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

He’s postured to bite. Growling, showing teeth, jumping towards him, however, my husband is authoritative and the dog heals for him.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The dog apparently felt you were a threat once your husband joined you. Or he just didn’t respect you the way he did your husband.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

You should leave. Now.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I am a dog person and we have cats , I would have that dog put down if he did that to my wife or one of the family , 
you need to think of re homing the husband as well


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Night Owl1 said:


> My husband got on our bed while I was petting the dog and the dog suddenly bit me without warning. No growl No raised hairs, just Bang ! It was that quick


So he was resource guarding your husband. Very different to protecting him from a threat.

The problem with only seeing a vet about this type of thing, is vets are medical, not behavioural. What you need is a behavioural trainer, to work 1:1 with you, your husband and the dog. This should have been done long ago.

I do agree that your husband should be doing more to fix this - and should have started the first time the dog bit you.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

How is it possible the dog was able to reach your head and face?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm sorry that you are dealing with this. I skim-read your other threads, and feel that it's relevant to ask whether your husband managed to continue on the path of reduced drinking? Two years ago you also mentioned his verbal abuse and throwing things at you. And so it appears there's a pattern here, including how he is with you about the dog. If I were you, I'd be looking to effectively exit stage left.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

What training tools have you used?


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Fluffy should have been put down after the first major incident - no excuses for even a 2nd time. It's absurd to me what many people will put themselves through for a Fing pet.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

As of early November 2020, you posted you had an attorney. I'd suggest you revisit your plan to leave your abusive husband. Don't waste more time on dragging your feet. If he's still pretty much the way you described him almost two years ago, I assume he drinks too much and is basically a nasty person.

Leave. Make a life for yourself.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

OnTheRocks said:


> Fluffy should have been put down after the first major incident - no excuses for even a 2nd time. It's absurd to me what many people will put themselves through for a Fing pet.


seems she gives the husband too many chances all so


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I have a dog who was dangerous when I got her. And it took me a year to figure it out but it was because she had stress seizures and leading up to them and even afterwards (happening in her sleep), other dogs would attack her because her energy was off so she was aggressive with other dogs and just a small dog. And then because she got so ugly because of these seizures, people also mistreated her because they didn't understand what was going on and thought she was being a bad dog. I yelled at her myself and had to break up some fights. 

It was a long road. But once I figured out what was wrong with her all I had to do was make a big showing of protecting her from my other dog, who would mind me and who was just a sweet dog who had never had any aggression before, but she didn't understand this dog's bad energy and was probably protecting me from it in the middle of the night. 

Once I made a big show of that and the other dog understood she was to back off, slowly the little dog started unwinding from her problems. 

Now she is the most loving affectionate cuddly dog I've ever had. The other dog died a couple of years ago but they had learned to get along just fine although there was a little jealousy on both of their ends.

There is some reason.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Night Owl1 said:


> If you saw my face, you’d think otherwise. His behavior is unpredictable. I have had dogs my entire life, strays and purebreds. I’ve never encountered an animal like this. Thank you for your comments. If it was his first offense, I could see training. However, our veterinarian has worked with us concerning the behaviors over the years, unfortunately the dog hasn’t changed.


It can take a long time. The problem is at this point that you will always have fear and that the dog is going to sense that fear and so that leaves you a little vulnerable. But your veterinarian is not going to be the best dog trainer..

You would have to be very involved with the training because really it's more about training you and then them sensing the change in you. Of course things like food aggression are kind of a no brainer. You just leave them alone while they're eating and separate them in another room if you have to from another dog if you have to or from kids if you have them. You have to accommodate problems with dogs just like you do with kids sometimes. 

It can be a long road. I was afraid of the one I've got for quite a while and she's just little. But with her it was all about showing her I would protect her and that was the first step to building trust.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

the easy answer to this question is leave the dog too the husband and get the feck out of there


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The dog needs to be rehomed or put down. I have had and trained more dogs than most and will tell you no amount of training will work if that training isn't constantly reinforced, and it doesn't sound like that will happen in your home.

Rehoming wouldn't be my choice but may work in the right home, a single person who is an alpha to the dog. 

Your husband is being reckless, the dog has already caused serious injury. I'm not sure what else to say, this can only end badly for you if the dog stays in your home, or you stay in the home with the dog.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

That’s your home. Only an idiot would keep an animal that is proven to be dangerous in their home. A man that would allow what your husband is allowing…… yeah I think I’d let him keep the violent beastie and GTFO.
The people suggesting “training”. Lmao. Wow.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I would have hired a reputable trainer to see what could be done. I doubt the humane society will re-home him if you have been honest about the biting.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It can take a long time. The problem is at this point that you will always have fear and that the dog is going to sense that fear and so that leaves you a little vulnerable. But your veterinarian is not going to be the best dog trainer..
> 
> You would have to be very involved with the training because really it's more about training you and then them sensing the change in you. Of course things like food aggression are kind of a no brainer. You just leave them alone while they're eating and separate them in another room if you have to from another dog if you have to or from kids if you have them. You have to accommodate problems with dogs just like you do with kids sometimes.
> 
> It can be a long road. I was afraid of the one I've got for quite a while and she's just little. But with her it was all about showing her I would protect her and that was the first step to building trust.


Life is way too short to waste trying to 'save' a stupid and dangerous animal. Put it down, or ditch it along with the husband, and move on.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Night Owl1 said:


> Our rescue dog has bitten me 4 times in 6 years. 3 were my head/face 1 my hand.
> 2 have sent me to the emergency room for stitches. The dog has food aggression , is aggressive towards other dogs, & is territorial over his toys and “space”
> He’s about 7-10yrs old. My husband is VERY attached to him.
> The last incident was the topper. The dog nearly bit off my bottom lip. I have to go to a plastic surgeon for reconstruction/repair. My husband refuses to euthanize the dog. Animal control won’t because the dog is my pet and it’s considered a private matter. My husband thinks we should pay a trainer and keep the dog. I’m absolutely opposed to this. I feel the responsible action is to euthanize the dog. However, due to my husband’s relentless behavior, we’ve tentatively agreed to surrender the dog to a local humane society for re-homing. My husband has not been understanding or considerate of my feelings. He’s threatened me & is not apologetic, even though this incident was unprovoked. Needless to say, his behavior has appalled my family & many of our good friends. I’m personally stunned and very hurt by his response to the situation. I’m not sure how I recover from this nightmare. I feel he’s chosen the dog over what’s best for me.


Has the dog also bitten your husband?


----------



## visionary (Mar 4, 2020)

First of all, I want to offer you empathy and condolences for what you've suffered from this canine and the other dog, your husband.

A facial trauma wound is always devastating and can have deep consequences for one's psyche and self-image. There is a private support group on Facebook that I can send you a link to - if you're interested, please send me a message. People post stories and photos, and even if you don't share, it can be helpful simply to observe.

I have personal experience with one of my kids being bitten on the face last year. It is a shocking trauma that no one truly knows except the victim, and perhaps those who walk the road of recovery with him/her. I truly hope that you have support from someone. Sadly, it appears to me that your husband is not that person.

One thing I learned from the FB group is that there are reactive bites and aggressive bites. It's hard for me to say which type you've suffered. But four is too many. One was too many. Maybe he was protecting your husband. That's why my child was bitten, the dog was protecting my ex. But why? That means the dog saw you as a threat. *This was not because you did something wrong. *Maybe because the dog sensed that your husband and you are adversaries. Maybe because the dog saw your husband mistreat you and took his cues from him. I don't know, I'm just proposing possibilities. But I personally would not be able to sleep under the same roof as either of them.
I'm praying for your healing and recovery.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Dogs bite out of fear, and it's nearly always a person who already has fear or is just ignorant about dogs that causes it. So yeah, it could be because she's been acting in a way the dog cannot understand because it's not a person. I don't want you to get bit again and you don't seem to have any desire to work on that with training, and I wouldn't get rid of the dog in your husband's place. But I'd probably get you two separated so there's no more incidents. Dogs are the creature that likes humans most of any of them. 

Your husband is remiss, though, if he doesn't insist on enrolling you and the dog and himself with a really good dog trainer on a regular basis and work this out. It would be best to have one come to your home and deal with it there.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

If the dog hasn't been neutered, it needs to be neutered. An unneutered male will be more aggressive by far than a neutered male. It takes a couple of months after the neuter.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Dogs bite out of fear, and it's nearly always a person who already has fear or is just ignorant about dogs that causes it. So yeah, it could be because she's been acting in a way the dog cannot understand because it's not a person. I don't want you to get bit again and you don't seem to have any desire to work on that with training, and I wouldn't get rid of the dog in your husband's place. But I'd probably get you two separated so there's no more incidents. Dogs are the creature that likes humans most of any of them.
> 
> Your husband is remiss, though, if he doesn't insist on enrolling you and the dog and himself with a really good dog trainer on a regular basis and work this out. It would be best to have one come to your home and deal with it there.


Dogs are basically parasites; if they attack their host multiple times causing ER visits, they need to go like yesterday. She should avoid / live separately from the dog, and/or pay for more training? Seriously? Is it paying any bills?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

OnTheRocks said:


> Fluffy should have been put down after the first major incident - no excuses for even a 2nd time. It's absurd to me what many people will put themselves through for a Fing pet.


As a dog lover, it seriously absurd how quick people suggest putting a dog down because of an action. Dogs don't just bite or growl for the heck of it. Dogs bite because of pain, environment, defense, or bad owners. But suggesting to get rid of the dog with no excuses after the first incident is about as absurd as saying to get rid of a child because of an angry outburst 😡

But it sounds like the owners are the ones who need training, not the dog. I would highly suggest looking up the famous trainer Caesar Milan on YouTube. He helps owners understand how their mistakes are causing issues.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> As a dog lover, it seriously absurd how quick people suggest putting a dog down because of an action. Dogs don't just bite or growl for the heck of it. Dogs bite because of pain, environment, defense, or bad owners. But suggesting to get rid of the dog with no excuses after the first incident is about as absurd as saying to get rid of a child because of an angry outburst 😡
> 
> But it sounds like the owners are the ones who need training, not the dog. I would highly suggest looking up the famous trainer Caesar Milan on YouTube. He helps owners understand how their mistakes are causing issues.


But... it's a Fing dog, not your kid. Big difference, and I have no space for bad dogs in my life. They are freeloaders by nature, and should act as such.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

OnTheRocks said:


> But... it's a Fing dog, not your kid. Big difference, and I have no space for bad dogs in my life. They are freeloaders by nature, and should act as such.


No such thing as bad dogs, just bad owners. Kids are freeloaders as well......light is faster than sound and explains why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> No such thing as bad dogs, just bad owners. Kids are freeloaders as well......light is faster than sound and explains why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.


You got this. I always defer to folks who personify animals during disagreements. It's just easier that way. LOL


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So there’s no bad dogs, no bad people, no bad anything. What kind of fantasy land fo oriole live in? Yes, there are bad dogs. Dogs can have mental problems just like any other mammal. I’ve seen the dog trainer Cesar Milan or whatever his name is and don’t disagree with his knowledge and skill. However:
There’s lots of dogs that just can’t be fixed.
Dalmatians. Inner bred and mist are crazy as heck and notorious biters. Cocker spaniels: Lots of crazies in that breed. And yes, dogs bred for utilitarian reasons to be aggressive like pit bulls to go catch huge bulls….
My point is there can be dogs that for whatever reason are unfit to be pets. 

In this case SIX times. And there are still people that want to pretend it isn’t what it is.

Good grief. It’s no wonder our society is crumbling from the weight of do gooders ignoring reality.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Beagles are also aggressive AF, although smaller and not scary to most adults. Show us proof otherwise, dog apologists.


----------



## visionary (Mar 4, 2020)

OP, I just want to take a moment out of the Great Dog Debate to reflect on what you've said so far. You've said that your husband refuses to euthanize the dog. Yet, that is the only option that makes you comfortable, if I understand your position correctly. You certainly don't need the opinion of the masses on the Internet to justify your position, but even if you seek that, you have it, based on the numbers in your poll.

If your husband refuses to euthanize the dog, but that is the only way you'll be able to function as a human being - due to being literally terrorized by this dog multiple times - then I gently ask how you will proceed.

Personally, if the dog were still at my ex's house, my children would not be going there. Even my ex, with a long history of abuse towards me, knew that it was not acceptable for the kids to live with a dog that bites. He gave it away to a trainer. No one, whether an innocent child or an adult, deserves to live with that fear, which is firmly based on reality. Anyone who suggests otherwise may not have lived the terrifying reality of having their face inside the mouth of a canine. You've said nothing about your physical recovery, but I know this is an intensive process and you need space to heal.

That fact that your family and friends are appalled at your ex's behavior tells you all you need to know. Even if you somehow convinced your ex to give away (who would take it though..?) or euthanize the dog, my hunch is that he would never let you forget that you forced him to lose his best friend. 
I can understand why you're heartbroken over your ex's decision. It looks like most of us here are disgusted by his actions. You deserve much better marital treatment and, in my opinion, that needs to be the focus in this discussion, not the dog.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Dogs bite out of fear, and it's nearly always a person who already has fear or is just ignorant about dogs that causes it. So yeah, it could be because she's been acting in a way the dog cannot understand because it's not a person. I don't want you to get bit again and you don't seem to have any desire to work on that with training, and I wouldn't get rid of the dog in your husband's place. But I'd probably get you two separated so there's no more incidents. Dogs are the creature that likes humans most of any of them.
> 
> Your husband is remiss, though, if he doesn't insist on enrolling you and the dog and himself with a really good dog trainer on a regular basis and work this out. It would be best to have one come to your home and deal with it there.


Dogs also bite due to aggression and to show dominance, or simply out of jealousy. I'm guessing the dog feels second in charge to the husband who is the alpha, he is biting the wife to keep her in a submissive position in the pack. If she has been bitten six times the dog is agressivly enforcing it's dominance, and will continue to do so. 

I believe it has already gone too far to be reversed, the dog will never look to her as a master. I love animals but sometimes people are really stupid when it comes to pets, the OP should not live in fear in her own home.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

This has been going on for 6 years!!!! It's ridiculous you have put yourself in danger over and over. I would have left after the first bite. If your husband wants the dog, he can keep the dog. You can decide for yourself.

Some breeds are just too stubborn to train. My parents had a very stubborn Shar pei who bit everyone. The dog died of cancer, but it was a pain in the butt while he was alive. They tried to train him and protect everyone who used to visit them. The dog was fine with my parents, it was aggressive with everything and everyone else. 

Having an aggressive dog is s big liability. Imagine if it bites a stranger, you'd be financially and legally responsible for the bite. 

I would put it down. The dog only has a few more years of life anyway.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

OnTheRocks said:


> Beagles are also aggressive AF, although smaller and not scary to most adults. Show us proof otherwise, dog apologists.


The Beagle is in the top 5 least aggressive dog breeds in the world. They rank right with the Labrador Retriever which is a super gentle breed.


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

I’d like to thank everyone for your support and recommendations. 
to update: I’m seeing a plastic surgeon as the lip injury will require revision. The dog is a beagle & I rescued him in 2017. I have no idea where he came from or how he was raised. I had him neutered after the first bite.
My husband, since the incident, has slept in the basement, with the dog, every day, except one. He continues to plead not to euthanize the dog. He’s been and continues to be verbally combative over the topic, insisting a trainer can correct the situation. When he’s drinking alcohol, he’s more verbally abusive with his stance on the dog.
I have no intentions of keeping the dog, even though I love him. I recognize there are things I’ve done incorrectly when managing the dog’s behavior, ignorance on my part, which is no excuse. However, giving the dog up is the only logical option.As for my husband, I have invited him to move (&take the dog). I have explained if he does not make a genuine effort to be a better person that I’m prepared to leave him. He clearly understands the dog is not staying. However, I’m not convinced he’s taking my warning about ending this dysfunctional marriage.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I believe I have a pretty good idea of what the problem is with this dogs behavior. It sounds like these two people have a very rocky marriage that no doubt includes a lot of yelling and screaming. The husband is attached to the dog and gives it lots of love and attention. The wife doesn't like the dog, probably yells at it, and gives it no attention. The dog sees her as a threat and wants to protect the person it loves the most. The dog is also in it's senior years and has less tolerance for this chaos.

Training in this case will result in temporary behavior changes. No doubt the dog will act completely different in a different home without all the chaos. But the moment it comes back, it will immediately see her as the threat


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

You’re right about our chaos. You’re wrong about the dog. I love him. I feed and walk him and we played together every day until this last incident. My husband has flexible work hours and is able to spend more time with him. The dog loves him but he is the stronger disciplinarian. The dog will yield to him.


----------



## visionary (Mar 4, 2020)

Night Owl1 said:


> I’d like to thank everyone for your support and recommendations.
> to update: I’m seeing a plastic surgeon as the lip injury will require revision. The dog is a beagle & I rescued him in 2017. I have no idea where he came from or how he was raised. I had him neutered after the first bite.
> My husband, since the incident, has slept in the basement, with the dog, every day, except one. He continues to plead not to euthanize the dog. He’s been and continues to be verbally combative over the topic, insisting a trainer can correct the situation. When he’s drinking alcohol, he’s more verbally abusive with his stance on the dog.
> I have no intentions of keeping the dog, even though I love him. I recognize there are things I’ve done incorrectly when managing the dog’s behavior, ignorance on my part, which is no excuse. However, giving the dog up is the only logical option.As for my husband, I have invited him to move (&take the dog). I have explained if he does not make a genuine effort to be a better person that I’m prepared to leave him. He clearly understands the dog is not staying. However, I’m not convinced he’s taking my warning about ending this dysfunctional marriage.


If your husband doesn't move out, are you able to go somewhere else? You may want to call a local domestic violence shelter and find out your state's process for a Relief from Abuse order. You don't have to file one, but it might be good to know if it's an option and if your case qualifies for one. At the very least, it sounds like a good time to consult with a good family law attorney. 

My heart goes out to you while you're dealing with this whole situation, both the physical recovery and the journey to safety. I'm glad you're taking the steps with plastic surgery. Hang in there and stay strong in your convictions. And lean on the people who have made themselves available to you. Hugs.


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you. I have consulted a lawyer. I have spoken with my regular doctor. I’ll meet with veterinarian in a week and I’m working with the humane society for a new home for the dog. 
as for my husband, obviously he’s sick with grief and his alcoholism & poor coping skills don’t help. However, I remind myself that he knows right from wrong. His conduct following this catastrophe, is disturbing and disappointing. This situation has truly highlighted our dysfunctional marriage. I’m sick over it. Divorcing him may be my only solution. And like my last failed marriage, I’m at the end of my rope. I’m going to have to act and not continue with meaningless warnings.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

It doesn’t matter the breed, the why, or anything else. What matters is the dang dog keeps biting you.
This is irrelevant, but I don’t think it’s even responsible to give this known dangerous animal away. It needs to be killed.

You really would be better off divorcing. Nobody can have a relationship with an alcoholic that is truly rewarding. He cares about a dog more than you. That in itself should tell you everything you need to know.

I hope you truly do take some action and boot them both, because I believe you’ll be a heckuva lot happier without this pair of deuces.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Night Owl1 said:


> Thank you. I have consulted a lawyer. I have spoken with my regular doctor. I’ll meet with veterinarian in a week and I’m working with the humane society for a new home for the dog.
> as for my husband, obviously he’s sick with grief and his alcoholism & poor coping skills don’t help. However, I remind myself that he knows right from wrong. His conduct following this catastrophe, is disturbing and disappointing. This situation has truly highlighted our dysfunctional marriage. I’m sick over it. Divorcing him may be my only solution. And like my last failed marriage, I’m at the end of my rope. I’m going to have to act and not continue with meaningless warnings.


So you are consulting with a lawyer about divorce. And at the same time you are working with the humane society/vet to get rid of/euthanize the dog that he loves and wants to keep?..... That is seriously a cold hearted move 😱

If you are at the end of your rope and ready to leave the marriage, then do so. But don't get rid of the man's dog before leaving him


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> So you are consulting with a lawyer about divorce. And at the same time you are working with the humane society/vet to get rid of/euthanize the dog that he loves and wants to keep?..... That is seriously a cold hearted move 😱
> 
> If you are at the end of your rope and ready to leave the marriage, then do so. But don't get rid of the man's dog before leaving him


Then "the man and his dog" should move out of the marital home until the divorce is final.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

When an animal bites 6 times and leaves a person maimed and in need of plastic surgery for their face, I refuse to call it a dog, It’s a beast. It’s not cold to get rid of his dog, it’s protecting others from possible death.

It is only Providence that’s kept this dog from harming or killing a child.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Livvie said:


> Then "the man and his dog" should move out of the marital home until the divorce is final.


I agree, but she is the one consulting with a lawyer while he probably doesn't have a clue...... It's ok to dissolve a bad marriage. But it's not ok to destroy the other person's beloved stuff (including pets) before leaving the marriage. That is the act of a cold and bitter person and speaks volumes about their character.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I agree, but she is the one consulting with a lawyer while he probably doesn't have a clue...... It's ok to dissolve a bad marriage. But it's not ok to destroy the other person's beloved stuff (including pets) before leaving the marriage. That is the act of a cold and bitter person and speaks volumes about their character.


Dude,
She’s been disfigured by this horrid beast that has been a Bain to her for years. 
Does she not have good reason to be a little cold and bitter?

I hope she follows through.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Evinrude58 said:


> Dude,
> She’s been disfigured by this horrid beast that has been a Bain to her for years.
> Does she not have good reason to be a little cold and bitter?
> 
> I hope she follows through.


No.....Ending a life just to strike back at someone is not a good reason.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> No.....Ending a life just to strike back at someone is not a good reason.


Wtf?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> No.....Ending a life just to strike back at someone is not a good reason.


It’s not to strike back at him, it’s because the dog is beyond dangerous. When he takes it for a walk and little Sally down the street gets her jugular torn out and her face mangled because this wacko wuvs his doggie—- she’d have herself to blame.

It needs to be put down.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Can you imagine the outrage if the neighbors dog had bitten her six times? I would bet the husband would be screaming to have that dog put down, and suing for every dollar he could get. 

But since it's a family pet she's suppose to tolerate its behavior?? WTF? Frankly your own pet biting you that often and severely makes it worse.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> It’s not to strike back at him, it’s because the dog is beyond dangerous. When he takes it for a walk and little Sally down the street gets her jugular torn out and her face mangled because this wacko wuvs his doggie—- she’d have herself to blame.
> 
> It needs to be put down.


I've seen the results of someone not addressing this with a neighborhood dog owner down the street some years ago.

The at the time 4yo boy's face will never be the same. It was horrible.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Evinrude58 said:


> It’s not to strike back at him, it’s because the dog is beyond dangerous. When he takes it for a walk and little Sally down the street gets her jugular torn out and her face mangled because this wacko wuvs his doggie—- she’d have herself to blame.
> 
> It needs to be put down.


Your theatrical dramatic answer is comedy gold.... Little Sally and her jugular 🤣


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Livvie said:


> Wtf?


Sounds like you may struggle a bit with a basic concept of morality..... It's not really that hard to understand that hurting something that someone loves just to get them back is not only immature and petty, but seriously messed up when it comes to a living being.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

@ThatDarnGuy!, maybe you haven't considered that she is living with a dog that has maimed her! Good grief. Her drunken, abusive husband won't move out with the dog, so do you think she should be the one to move out, after what has happened to her? You are putting the dog above a human being. He is a menace. The husband isn't going to take him to a trainer and even if he did, it's too late. The dog is too old and this has been going on for a long time.
This is ridiculous. The dog needs to be removed from the house immediately.
One option:
Tell your husband that you are taking the dog to the pound to be euthanized, if the dog is there tomorrow. Otherwise, he can move out with the dog, because it's "me or the dog." If he deserts you by taking the dog and leaving, there is no coming back from that. If he stays, guaranteed that your husband will become worse than before and drunker than before. Again he has deserted you. Time to file divorce. If he does anything scary, call 911, have him removed, file a restraining order. It's time for things to get real.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Cynthia said:


> @ThatDarnGuy!, maybe you haven't considered that she is living with a dog that has maimed her! Good grief. Her drunken, abusive husband won't move out with the dog, so do you think she should be the one to move out, after what has happened to her? You are putting the dog above a human being. He is a menace. The husband isn't going to take him to a trainer and even if he did, it's too late. The dog is too old and this has been going on for a long time.
> This is ridiculous. The dog needs to be removed from the house immediately.
> One option:
> Tell your husband that you are taking the dog to the pound to be euthanized, if the dog is there tomorrow. Otherwise, he can move out with the dog, because it's "me or the dog." If he deserts you by taking the dog and leaving, there is no coming back from that. If he stays, guaranteed that your husband will become worse than before and drunker than before. Again he has deserted you. Time to file divorce. If he does anything scary, call 911, have him removed, file a restraining order. It's time for things to get real.


Not that it would ever happen to me. But if I ever had a spouse take a dog I love to the pound or to be euthanized....... DEUCES!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Not that it would ever happen to me. But if I ever had a spouse take a dog I love to the pound or to be euthanized....... DEUCES!


If I ever had a husband that would be more concerned about his viscous dog than me, I'd be better off without him - and I'd definitely take the dog to be euthanized, because it's dangerous and the drunk dog lover won't do a thing to resolve the problem.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Sounds like you may struggle a bit with a basic concept of morality..... It's not really that hard to understand that hurting something that someone loves just to get them back is not only immature and petty, but seriously messed up when it comes to a living being.


Haa if anyone is "struggling" with the basic tenants of civilization, it's YOU. 

You have a massively warped view of the situation and are also stating things that aren't true, just made up.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Cynthia said:


> If I ever had a husband that would be more concerned about his viscous dog than me, I'd be better off without him - and I'd definitely take the dog to be euthanized, because it's dangerous and the drunk dog lover won't do a thing to resolve the problem.


I have had numerous dogs over the years and have been around many others. I have never met a truly bad dog. The way a dog acts is a direct reflection of the owner or owners in the home. A dog does not act aggressive like this for the fun of it. I imagine the guy would probably be better off being single with his dog as it sounds like a hellish home environment.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

It isn’t the dog’s fault, he’s not been trained properly. But at this point you aren’t safe in your home. I feel your husband has already made his choice. I’m so sorry this happened. How awful to have your husband choose a dog over his wife.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I have had numerous dogs over the years and have been around many others. I have never met a truly bad dog. The way a dog acts is a direct reflection of the owner or owners in the home. A dog does not act aggressive like this for the fun of it. I imagine the guy would probably be better off being single with his dog as it sounds like a hellish home environment.


I respectfully disagree. That’s like saying a person’s kid’s actions are a direct result of their parenting. Just as people can have mental illnesses, so can dogs.
It seems you care more for the viscous dog that you do for the woman that’s had her faced ripped off and attacked SIX TIMES. Why?
She doesn’t seem to be set in losing the husband, but she’s rightly set on losing the beast that he allows to continuously attack his own wife. 

Where is she in the wrong? Isn’t the woman entitled to live without fear of being killed in her own home by a “pet”.

Most places have a “one free bite” rule. After that, the animal is put down by law. I agree with that law.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Night Owl1 said:


> However, I’m not convinced he’s taking my warning about ending this dysfunctional marriage.


Well, considering you've put up with his abuse and drinking for years, I can see why he doesn't believe you'll leave. If you stay, things will get worse. Why? Because if he's an alcoholic, his addiction will progress. That's just the nature of the beast.

I left my husband due to his alcoholism. There's a point when one's survival trumps everything else. In this case, I'd advise you to make definite plans to exit this situation.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Dog apologists will NEVER admit that there are in fact just bad dogs. A good friend of mine has identical twin girls, raised in the same home in exactly the same way, and their personalities could not be more different. One is super artsy and emo, gets good grades, and is a germophobe. The other is super outgoing, messy, and gets mediocre grades. 

Also, beagles are consistently in the top 5 or so aggressive small breeds. Every one I've met was sketchy. My gf's sister had one that bit her 3 kids regularly, including at least one permanent facial scar. She finally got rid of it, I think, but way too late.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Livvie said:


> Haa if anyone is "struggling" with the basic tenants of civilization, it's YOU.
> 
> You have a massively warped view of the situation and are also stating things that aren't true, just made up.


That is your opinion and you have a right to be wrong if you want to, but facts don't care about your feelings. But why does a dog deserve to lose its life because of bad owners? Where do we draw the line as a supposedly advanced race of beings with so easily stating we should just end it's life? Should we also resort to euthanizing children who get into fights at home or have attacked their parents out of anger?

I am seeing things differently in this situation and from an outside perspective. It's clear that she is miserable in the marriage. She has stated she is going to see an attorney but she is still planning on getting rid of the dog. All of this drama and fighting has been going on long term. I am not saying he is without fault. But these are clues to how bitter and angry of a person she has become for whatever reason. So the mentality is that I am going to hurt something that you love just to hurt you. If it's so bad and you are so miserable, leave the marriage and start over 

Now your response about me struggling with the basic tenants of civilization...... is about what I expected in your response. Lashing out like that to me is a sign of low emotional intelligence.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

OnTheRocks said:


> Dog apologists will NEVER admit that there are in fact just bad dogs. A good friend of mine has identical twin girls, raised in the same home in exactly the same way, and their personalities could not be more different. One is super artsy and emo, gets good grades, and is a germophobe. The other is super outgoing, messy, and gets mediocre grades.
> 
> Also, beagles are consistently in the top 5 or so aggressive small breeds. Every one I've met was sketchy. My gf's sister had one that bit her 3 kids regularly, including at least one permanent facial scar. She finally got rid of it, I think, but way too late.


Beagles are actually in the top 5 most friendly dogs in the world.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> That is your opinion and you have a right to be wrong if you want to, but facts don't care about your feelings. But why does a dog deserve to lose its life because of bad owners? Where do we draw the line as a supposedly advanced race of beings with so easily stating we should just end it's life? Should we also resort to euthanizing children who get into fights at home or have attacked their parents out of anger?
> 
> I am seeing things differently in this situation and from an outside perspective. It's clear that she is miserable in the marriage. She has stated she is going to see an attorney but she is still planning on getting rid of the dog. All of this drama and fighting has been going on long term. I am not saying he is without fault. But these are clues to how bitter and angry of a person she has become for whatever reason. So the mentality is that I am going to hurt something that you love just to hurt you. If it's so bad and you are so miserable, leave the marriage and start over
> 
> Now your response about me struggling with the basic tenants of civilization...... is about what I expected in your response. Lashing out like that to me is a sign of low emotional intelligence.


There you go again making stuff up.

OP has been bitten 6 times, needs plastic surgery to deal with the latest bite, and wants the dog gone because it's dangerous, not for the made up reason you keep saying. 

I wasn't lashing out I was stating my opinion.

You clearly have a bee up your bonnet.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Livvie said:


> There you go again making stuff up.
> 
> OP has been bitten 6 times, needs plastic surgery to deal with the latest bite, and wants the dog gone because it's dangerous, not for the made up reason you keep saying.
> 
> ...


Got a little bit of a buzzing piece of advice for ya..... Don't treat a dog badly and it won't bite your face off.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> That is your opinion and you have a right to be wrong if you want to, but facts don't care about your feelings.* But why does a dog deserve to lose its life because of bad owners?* Where do we draw the line as a supposedly advanced race of beings with so easily stating we should just end it's life? Should we also resort to euthanizing children who get into fights at home or have attacked their parents out of anger?
> 
> I am seeing things differently in this situation and from an outside perspective. It's clear that she is miserable in the marriage. She has stated she is going to see an attorney but she is still planning on getting rid of the dog. All of this drama and fighting has been going on long term. I am not saying he is without fault. But these are clues to how bitter and angry of a person she has become for whatever reason. So the mentality is that I am going to hurt something that you love just to hurt you. If it's so bad and you are so miserable, leave the marriage and start over
> 
> Now your response about me struggling with the basic tenants of civilization...... is about what I expected in your response. Lashing out like that to me is a sign of low emotional intelligence.


1) because it’s attacked someone 6 times and maimed her. They don’t even let people get away with that normally.
2). Who says she’s a bad owner? You don’t know that.
3). It’s a dog. Fido is not sitting around planning his future. A dog is not a person. 

I agree, she should ask her husband and his beast to leave. But the dog is dangerous and needs to be put down.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Beagles are actually in the top 5 most friendly dogs in the world.


Snoopy is cute and all, but just click any of the 4 links I provided. All in the top 5 except one, which places beagles 6th, and one places them 1st.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

A friend of mine is a bad dog apologist, and told me a story about his dog recently. His spaz golden retriever was hanging out with him in his garage one day, and a grandpa was on a walk with his <6 yr old grandson down the street in front of his house. His dog rushed them and started jumping on the kid, and knocked him down. The grandpa kicked the dog to get it away from the kid, and my friend ran out and confronted him, and threatened to kick the old guy's ass for kicking his dog. Let's say I was less understanding of my friend's plight than he expected, and thought to myself 'too bad grandpa didn't have mace on him'. LOL


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Not that it would ever happen to me. But if I ever had a spouse take a dog I love to the pound or to be euthanized....... DEUCES!


It's pretty simple. Any dog that seriously bit any family member wouldn't see another day. 

Anything after that is fluff.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Evinrude58 said:


> 1) because it’s attacked someone 6 times and maimed her. They don’t even let people get away with that normally.
> 2). Who says she’s a bad owner? You don’t know that.
> 3). It’s a dog. Fido is not sitting around planning his future. A dog is not a person.
> 
> I agree, she should ask her husband and his beast to leave. But the dog is dangerous and needs to be put down.





OnTheRocks said:


> Snoopy is cute and all, but just click any of the 4 links I provided. All in the top 5 except one, which places beagles 6th, and one places them 1st.











10 Friendly And Adorable Dog Breeds – American Kennel Club


Looking for a happy-go-lucky pooch to bring into your home? Search no further! Learn more about some of the friendliest dog breeds out there… a




www.akc.org


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

OnTheRocks said:


> Snoopy is cute and all, but just click any of the 4 links I provided. All in the top 5 except one, which places beagles 6th, and one places them 1st.


When I was young we raised Beagles. For the most part they were good natured but we had some mean ones as well. In my opinion Beagles are intelligent dogs but a bit hard to train, my dad use to say it's because Beagles don't give a **** about pleasing their owners.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It's pretty simple. Any dog that seriously bit any family member wouldn't see another day.
> 
> Anything after that is fluff.


Yep. A terrier mix we had bit my ~1.5 yr old daughter in the face, totally unprovoked. My ex had to talk me out of taking it to the back yard and shooting it on the spot. I took it in and had it put down later that day. No mercy for ungrateful parasites.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I owned beagles (all hunting dogs), and didn’t find them to be aggressive or whatever at all. They would sometimes catch up to the rabbit they were trailing and never would hurt it.
Which I found weird.

I wouldn’t classify them as a bad breed, but what difference does that make? THIS ONE is a proven nutcase of a dog. This one would never get a second chance to visciously attack my family or even neighbors.

Call in a trainer? Show me one that will guarantee a dog to stop biting, and accept liability if the dog bites again, and I’ll accept that as a responsible decision. 

I love dogs. I think they’re a special gift to msnkind. There are bad ones. Just like in everything else. To pretend that all dogs are inherently good is just ludicrous. The bad ones should be allowed to continue to be bad.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

OnTheRocks said:


> Yep. A terrier mix we had bit my ~1.5 yr old daughter in the face, totally unprovoked. My ex had to talk me out of taking it to the back yard and shooting it on the spot. I took it in and had it put down later that day. No mercy for ungrateful parasites.


It probably was provoked. You just didn’t know what provoked it. Some animals are more easily scared than others. You still did the right thing.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

She made the mistake of waddling by an end table it was laying under, and it lunged out and bit her in the face. I really didn't care what was going through its mind at the time. LOL


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

OnTheRocks said:


> A friend of mine is a bad dog apologist, and told me a story about his dog recently. His spaz golden retriever was hanging out with him in his garage one day, and a grandpa was on a walk with his <6 yr old grandson down the street in front of his house. His dog rushed them and started jumping on the kid, and knocked him down. The grandpa kicked the dog to get it away from the kid, and my friend ran out and confronted him, and threatened to kick the old guy's ass for kicking his dog. Let's say I was less understanding of my friend's plight than he expected, and thought to myself 'too bad grandpa didn't have mace on him'. LOL


My dogs are on a leash when outside. But if that dude kicked my dog, I would have kicked his ass 😂.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck with that story in court for assault.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Back to the OP's problem, I agree with you that she should just leave floofy and the H. Let H deal with the consequences of not controlling the dog. The plastic surgery required after the 6th bite is a clear indicator that H doesn't GAF about her.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a highly trained Labrador retriever that stayed outdoors and one dinner had her inside sitting by me while I ate lunch. The dog wouid never consider biting me or anyone else. 
my daughter when about 2 years old came toddling down the hallway. Luckily I knew since my dog has never seen a child, and because I’m darned protective of my children, I immediately looked at my dog when she started a deep guttural growl. She would have killed my girl had I not immediately scolded the dog and grabbed her. The dog didn’t know what a child was. Whether she was protecting me or it scared the dog, I didn’t really care. I almost ended her out of fear of what might have happened. I didn’t. I later brought my girl out and showed her what a child was. She never had another problem. I STIll wouldn’t let her out if her locked kennel with my daughter present. I live out in the country with no neighbors. Any animal can do something unexpected and shouldn’t be 100% trusted in every way.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> Any animal can do something unexpected and shouldn’t be 100% trusted in every way.


100%. I've also been around horses my entire life. 

Periodically you have to beat their ass, so they know not to mess with you (the alpha). Otherwise, you'll struggle. That's how animal societies work. Watch Cesar Milan - he does it in a way that is palatable for most people.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Evinrude58 said:


> I had a highly trained Labrador retriever that stayed outdoors and one dinner had her inside sitting by me while I ate lunch. The dog wouid never consider biting me or anyone else.
> my daughter when about 2 years old came toddling down the hallway. Luckily I knew since my dog has never seen a child, and because I’m darned protective of my children, I immediately looked at my dog when she started a deep guttural growl. She would have killed my girl had I not immediately scolded the dog and grabbed her. The dog didn’t know what a child was. Whether she was protecting me or it scared the dog, I didn’t really care. I almost ended her out of fear of what might have happened. I didn’t. I later brought my girl out and showed her what a child was. She never had another problem. I STIll wouldn’t let her out if her locked kennel with my daughter present. I live out in the country with no neighbors. Any animal can do something unexpected and shouldn’t be 100% trusted in every way.


If true, that is sad, I mean really sad..... I have a Lab and Boston Terrier. The two of them absolutely adore each other. Neither one of them have ever shown aggression to anyone. I could put both of them in a daycare room full of toddlers while eating and be able to take a nap without fear. All the two of them would do is play with everyone and assault them with kisses.

Labs are basically the most popular dog in the United States. They are also one of the friendliest and gentle giant babies you will ever meet. I have met plenty of labs that are overly hyper and untrained. But I have never seen a lab show aggression.


----------



## Night Owl1 (Nov 6, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Sounds like you may struggle a bit with a basic concept of morality..... It's not really that hard to understand that hurting something that someone loves just to get them back is not only immature and petty, but seriously messed up when it comes to a living being.


I’m not a cold hearted #%^*+ like you think.
The dog is aggressive and sadly most dog handlers agree, his unpredictable behavior is dangerous. Therefore, keeping him alive so he might hurt another person is irresponsible, not to mention the gross liability another incident could cause. In a side note, the dog is legally registered to me only. He’s my dog. I own him. He’s attached to my husband, not me. I’ve been too tolerant of too many things far too long…


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> 10 Friendly And Adorable Dog Breeds – American Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Looking for a happy-go-lucky pooch to bring into your home? Search no further! Learn more about some of the friendliest dog breeds out there… a
> ...


Throughout the last 38 yrs our family has rescued two mutts and had a couple AKC paperwork dogs and loved every minute of it. 

All money well spent, family dogs. Hardest times were at the end, as they aged and it was time.

Earlier in life we had farm dogs, great dogs but if one of those became an issue it had to humanely go. Hard but necessary. Same for every dog.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

So, the dog can't be trained at all?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Throughout the last 38 yrs our family has rescued two mutts and had a couple AKC paperwork dogs and loved every minute of it.
> 
> All money well spent, family dogs. Hardest times were at the end, as they aged and it was time.
> 
> Earlier in life we had farm dogs, great dogs but if one of those became an issue it had to humanely go. Hard but necessary. Same for every dog.


Letting go of a dog is the hardest part of owning one. My last Boston Terrier was fiercely loyal to me but loved everyone in the house. She even learned how to open the refrigerator, bring a beer (or anything looking like a drink), and throw away the can 😁. I miss her all the time. But the way I look at it is that I gave her a good life and that brings peace to me.

My new lab is young, but smart and eager to please. I look forward to continuing to train her and give her a great life. My newer Boston Terrier who is nearly 2 years old has accepted the new Lab with love from day 1.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

In Absentia said:


> So, the dog can't be trained at all?


It would be very difficult at this point. One of the most effective ways to train a dog is what I call corrective affirmation. If the dogs does something bad you correct it, does something good you praise it. (I never liked using treats as a reward) The dogs behavior becomes learned habits but still needs constant reinforcement.

The problem with a dog that bites occasionally is it doesn't do it often enough to learn that it's bad behavior.


----------

